# In light of US price increases, will UK/Europe prices go up again?



## Sojourner (Jan 27, 2010)

Just wondering because UK prices went up significantly in August 2009, like 14% for an eyeshadow...so I'm thinking that it would be reallly unreasonable for MAC to increase UK prices yet again so soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But then I'm also thinking that this is how MAC rolls these days...further unreasonable price increases would pair nicely with the whole pigment price/weight trickery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So does anyone know about UK/Europe prices and if/when they'll go up?


----------



## hyazinth (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't know if that's any help but a few minutes ago I just talked to a makeup artist at a counter in munich. And according to him the prices for the new pigments stay the same (€23) but for less pigment.


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 27, 2010)

the uk stuff has already gone up


----------



## Susanne (Feb 20, 2010)

This thread may help you:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f242/p...ppened-143577/


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_This thread may help you:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f242/p...ppened-143577/_

 
Yup what's said there is interesting and awful at the same time. Mac has no mercy with us costumers regarding prices


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2010)

i think alot of buisnesses are putting prices up at the moment... which sucks. i know they need more money, but equally they could end up loosing money because it could put off potential buyers


----------

